# Wie kann ich solche Grafiken erstellen ?



## hugardan (23. November 2005)

Hier der Link zu einem Beispielbild:

link zum bild


----------



## MikeVale (24. November 2005)

Huhu,

Im Prinzip wird die äüßere und die Innere Form gebraucht.

Soll heißen z.B. ein kleiner Kreis und ein großer Kreis. In diesem Fall wurde halt eine organische Form benutzt, das Prinzip bleibt gleich.

Diese Zwei Element, die übrigens auch unterschiedliche Form haben können werden dann "überblendet". Das macht eigentlich jedes aktuellere gute Vektorprogramm: FH; AI oder CDR.

Man stellt die Anzahl der Überblendungsstufen ein und kann dann später die einzelnen Elemente z.B. zusammenfassen um größere Flächen zu erhalten oder änliches. Dann noch einfärben und fertig...

Hoffe das hilft zumindest mal im Ansatz...

Mike


----------



## schurre (24. November 2005)

Ich hätte das so gemacht (ich verwende CDR 11):
Zuerst hätte ich mehrere verschiedenfarbige konzentrische Kreise gemacht, eben so, wie du die Streifen haben willst. Dann alles gruppieren und mit dem Werkzeug "interaktive Hülle" verzerren.
Ein Schnellschuß für den ich etwa eine Minute gebraucht habe, sieht so aus.


----------



## MikeVale (24. November 2005)

Da ist doch Basis für weiteres...

Dann klappts ja, oder wo liegt jetzt Dein Prob?
Denn Dein erstelltes Objekt ist jetzt ohne weiteres umfärbbar...

Grüße, Mike


----------



## schurre (24. November 2005)

Kann es sein, daß du mich und hugardan verwechselst? Ich hätte kein Problem damit, so ein Objekt zu erstellen, aber ich will das ja auch gar nicht haben. Und ob hugardan Corel Draw hat, weiß ich nicht.


----------

